# Nice looking tractor



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a really sharp looking chinese tractor!
Somebody on E-bay is offering a dealer package of 3 tractors, 2-2 wheel drive and 1-4wheel drive with the FEL and 6' RFM attachment for the 4 wheel drive for a total of $18,300 That's cheaper than one of the big three would cost. Hey Chief, how about loaning me $18,300 plus shipping.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Same tractor i think , just different color. The URL on E-bay is too long and i can't copy and paste it on here or i would. You know the green and yellow is probably much higher priced. I e-mailed the guy to see what brand it is. The guy e-mailed me back and said they were Jinmas. Here is his website! 

http://www.greaterinnovation.com/


E-Bay Item number: 3825035956


----------



## greg_g (Jan 12, 2004)

*be careful*



> _Originally posted by Durwood _
> *The guy e-mailed me back and said they were Jinmas. Here is his website! http://www.greaterinnovation.com/
> E-Bay Item number: 3825035956 *


I'd be a little leery of a guy who doesn't even know what kind of tractors he sells. The website gallery (http://greaterinnovation.com/v-web/gallery/album08) shows nothing but Benye tractors, although that blue one could be a pre-lawsuit Foton/Futian. 

The green one in your attachment though, looks exactly like an AgraCat. You suppose the firesale prices on these three eBay tractors have anything to do with the bankruptcy proceedings over in Arkansas?


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Caveat Emptor...........:hide:


----------



## ARTRAC (Jan 6, 2004)

Yep, my guess is cancelled Agricats. I think this outfit got a "deal" on these Jinmas. It is a great price considering what Agracat was selling these for (albiet not too succesfully in recent times).
It will be interesting to see if this is just a liquidation of a few containers or if they are in for the long haul. They seem to be importing (or hoping to import) quite a bit of stuff from China, ATVs, tractors, etc.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Check out this guys location. He is the same guy who put up the Benya on E-bay last year at the real low prices where you paid him then he ordered them from China. He got some bad feedback early on and i think he decided to change names. I don't know if he deserved the bad feedback or not. The pictures on his website are the ones he used before. Think if i bought that green one and put John Deere stickers on it and sold it for three times the price that anyone would notice?  And only the fwd tractor was the jinma. The other two are 2 wd and are Benyas.


----------

